# Tera Online



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2012)

*

​
Launch Schedule


Spoiler











New Launch Features


Spoiler



























Open Beta Test - April 19th/20th - April 23rd


Spoiler








*


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2012)

done. 1500 keys left.

requires signup to mmorpg.com, which gives you a key once the account is activated, then signup to tera and enter the key.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2012)

A couple of reasons to play Tera Online:







http://img.techpowerup.org/120319/Capture-20120319-130032.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/120319/Capture-20120319-130108.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/120319/Capture-20120319-130137.jpg

Keys are gone for this weekend, I'll try to keep an eye out for the next CBT weekend, and if there are any more for this weekend.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 21, 2012)

Loving TERA CBT so far. Soloing BAMs are one of the most enjoyable and exciting thing ever. One wrong step = dead but the sense of achievement when you did it is awesome.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 21, 2012)

Man that game looks beautiful! Let me know how the beta is, guys


----------



## Scatler (Mar 22, 2012)

Eu Essenia level 31 human lancer here, so far i love the way this game is made.
Combat is lot's of fun, doing combos is maybe by far my favorite thing to do.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2012)

I am having major problems registering for the US beta on en masse, I click register and then try to put in my email and password info then when i confirm it throws me right back to the first login page and i get no verification, I tried chrome, ie, and firefox and it does the same thing

anyone know whats up.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2012)

Sure you tried this, but have you checked your spam folder for the verification email, or are you already verified?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2012)

yea I checked everywhere and it seems that the server is down for registering.'

T.T


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok after using my laptop it can connect no problem but my desktop dosen't allow me too, anyone know what could be up


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2012)

Something blocking it (ie. firewall on the desktop)?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Something blocking it (ie. firewall on the desktop)?



I turned off that and malwarebytes, don know whats going on


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 23, 2012)

Will be playing for the first time this weekend (CBT 4). Hope I will enjoy it, looks awesome.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm such an idiot

the clock was off


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought maybe you had the kill switch on.  (amazing how often this is the case when people can't start their ATVs)

Glad you got it sorted out, Kain ... and thanks for posting what fixed it.


----------



## Scheich (Mar 23, 2012)

Its just a weakend beta event...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be streaming whenever I play Tera this weekend at www.livestream.com/danishdevil (be advised, ventrilo is on so it's rated NC-17)


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 23, 2012)

playing now. seems promising .. graphics are decent





fat furry thing = me


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> playing now. seems promising .. graphics are decent
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120323/Capture811.jpg
> fat furry thing = me



You mean IRL? 

Kidding of course!


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm sad that my girlfriend and I didn't get any keys for this weekend. We played in the CBT3 and fell in love. We both played WoW together and enjoyed it a lot. We quit about 8 months ago and are trying something new and Tera fits the bill. I might just preorder so we can both get in the next beta and get to prechoose our names.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> I'm sad that my girlfriend and I didn't get any keys for this weekend. We played in the CBT3 and fell in love. We both played WoW together and enjoyed it a lot. We quit about 8 months ago and are trying something new and Tera fits the bill. I might just preorder so we can both get in the next beta and get to prechoose our names.



Make 2 new accounts on mmorpg.com and you can get free keys.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Make 2 new accounts on mmorpg.com and you can get free keys.



It says they don't have any keys


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2012)

Sub will be buying the game as a few rl friends want to try it out.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2012)

W1zz said:
			
		

> fat furry thing = me



I no longer feel bad about how my character in Skyrim looks.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 23, 2012)

This seems interesting lol the first shots showed graphical potential.


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2012)

You know if there going to have scantly clad chicks they could put in a few wardrobe malfunctions. I mean with tits that big and cloth that small covering mainly her nipples they should pop right out of them melon holders!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2012)

am i not sexy with my pink top?
also note barrens chat in chat window

also i haven't seen any female npc yet with pants


----------



## Scatler (Mar 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/Capture818.jpg
> 
> am i not sexy with my pink top?
> also note barrens chat in chat window
> ...



Will these do? The less clothes you have the higher the armor rating is. :3


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2012)

If you can call those pants


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking up some more about this game it seems like the most promising non WoW MMO I have seen though admittedly I am not a star wars fan so swtor never gripped my mind much lol


----------



## Phusius (Mar 24, 2012)

Guild Wars 2 is the only MMO I am buying this year.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 24, 2012)

I played Tera in the beta, wasn't all that inspired by it.  The graphics are good, combat is great, story is ok.  Just something about it didn't grip me.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sad that the CBT4 is over


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I played Tera in the beta, wasn't all that inspired by it.  The graphics are good, combat is great, story is ok.  Just something about it didn't grip me.



I liked the graphics at times, combat was ok (but far too flashy), the armor is just retarded. Over all it just felt too Asian to me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2012)

Had a really great time in CBT4, and got to finally do a run through of the Secret Base, albeit with 3 people instead of the recommended 5. It was quite challenging, and two of the three of us died about 3 times, but man was it worth it.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 26, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Had a really great time in CBT4, and got to finally do a run through of the Secret Base, albeit with 3 people instead of the recommended 5. It was quite challenging, and two of the three of us died about 3 times, but man was it worth it.



I didn't do SB but I did get one char, a mystic, to 20 and solo'd some BAMs (Basilisks, to be precise). It was hella fun!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I got my main (archer) to level 23 or 24, and I had a couple other level 11's fresh out of the Island of Dawn. Soloing BAMs is definitely a thrill


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 27, 2012)

Other people's thoughts on the game?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 27, 2012)

Very Unreal Engine 3. Includes all the limitations it has.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

*Want a beta key?*

If you want a key, go here and like their facebook page. They will give you a key to enter into an account created on Tera's web site that will give you access to all of the Closed Beta Tests (at this point, only one weekend, 4/6 through 4/8). It's about a 24GB download, so you've got plenty of time until then.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm downloading the client now, I don't expect to be too impressed.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 27, 2012)

after playing tera bns, i think im gonna but tera at release unless guild wars is awesome


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

The game has been patching for like 30 min + now...


its been patching for over an hr @ 1.7mbps wtf


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Danish for that link. I wanted to try this beta out and have been waiting to find a key. Game is downloading now. 

When is the beta opening up again or is it going all the time now?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 27, 2012)

Next CBT is April 6th to the 8th. Open beta starts April 19th and ends the 22nd. Head start for pre-orderers is April 28th to launch (May 1st).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 27, 2012)

Too bad, I cant play this game,because of diablo release short after, but still I enjoyed couple of CBT,maybe someday will try it out whet it will become F2P


----------



## xenocide (Mar 28, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> The game has been patching for like 30 min + now...
> 
> 
> its been patching for over an hr @ 1.7mbps wtf



I left it running from 7:45am to 6pm and it was only at like 80%.  It kept dropping from 1.4MB\s to like 300KB\s.  Really annoying.  Hopefully it will be good by the time I get home from work.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 28, 2012)

Y'all have awhile to DL the game, you can't play until April 6th.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 29, 2012)

Play with turning P2P on and off and see what downloads faster for you.


----------



## BondExtreme (Mar 29, 2012)

Got into the last closed beta. Woo!


----------



## xenocide (Apr 10, 2012)

Hate to bump an old topic, but I hate making new ones about the same old thing much more.

I played for about an hour this weekend, made a little bunny rabbit sorcerer guy.  The game seems pretty standard MMO, I had some go kill X number of Y quests, and go talk to so and so quests.  The visuals were nice, I actually really liked the aesthetics of the game, it has a lot of vibrant colors and contrast to make things catch your attention, and really surprised me.  Wasn't the best looking game but was far from the worst.  The combat was a little weird, but I actually kind of liked it.  I've heard complaints it's too slow, but I didn't see any real problem considering my bunny could toss fireballs at about 10FBps.  I was most impressed by the animations, every animation for abilities and attacks was very smooth and well done.  I wish I had more time to play it, but I had a busy weekend, might pick it up for the 30 Days and just end it there, who knows.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 10, 2012)

yea its a pretty fun game and looks good even on my aging 8800gt. the combat system did take some getting used to but its a good one once you learn it and yea the animations were excellent. sadly i don't think i'll be playing much since its pay to play... not that its expensive but i have loans to pay off. I thought it was a good game, and i don't even play that many MMOs.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

Trust me, the combat gets MUCH faster as you progress through the levels. Check out a couple of videos on YouTube of instances or soloing BAMs.

TERA's main weakness is the dry quests, but honestly because combat is so inherently fun, I dont mind it.

Also, this will be my first MMO


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 10, 2012)

I played a couple of hours this past Sunday. Characters looks great. Animations look great. Combat was cool. Being forced to use their KB commands with no ability to edit was lame but I figure re-assigning them will be standard when the game releases.

I didn't play long enough to honestly say if this game is worth my money or not so I hope there is another beta weekend or something. I am tempted.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

There is an open beta weekend coming up soon. I will post dates when I get back to the states tonight.

You can fully reassign keys, you have to edit them in settings. You assign them to the additional skill shortcut tray, and assign a key to the skill location. Tough to explain, but I may do a short guide sometime.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 10, 2012)

all the info is here:
http://tera.enmasse.com/launch-schedule#obt


----------



## xenocide (Apr 11, 2012)

Scrizz said:


> all the info is here:
> http://tera.enmasse.com/launch-schedule#obt



I misread that page at first and thought the Open Beta was only 1 day, but that's the Pre-Order Exclusive Event.  I might consider pre-purchasing it if it means I get about 40 days worth of play time with the head start and open beta events.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2012)

Just officially pre-ordered myself, and with the 3 month recurring subscription for $12/mo instead of $15.

Planning some updates for the page, they've got some really awesome updates happening for launch! Look forward to it!


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 11, 2012)

I've preordered it as well, and I've joined a guild too! Can't wait 'til launch.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2012)

*Launch Schedule




New Launch Features





*


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't see myself playing this at launch with GW2 right around the corner. But maybe down the road I might give it a whirl.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 12, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> You can fully reassign keys, you have to edit them in settings. You assign them to the additional skill shortcut tray, and assign a key to the skill location. Tough to explain, but I may do a short guide sometime.



a friend of mine changed his use key to E rather than F, yet F still pops up every time you go to use/interact with something... hopefully they fix that.

lol he's pre-ordered 4 copies, one if them is the collectors ed.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 12, 2012)

i got open beta key who wants can have it>>>>
TERA Open Beta Game Code: TERABETA


This game code grants access to TERA's Open Beta Test.



Welcome to the TERA Open Beta Test; TERABETA is your game code to play. The TERA Open Beta Test grants you a limited time opportunity to try out TERA for free! 
To start your TERA adventure: 
1. Create your En Masse account at https://account.enmasse.com.

2. Use the “Enter Code” feature on the Account Overview page to type in your game code: TERABETA

3. Download TERA from the Account Overview page and install.

4. Play TERA! 
Make sure to start downloading the game well ahead of time so you're ready to play when the Open Beta Test starts on April 20.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

Everybody got that same code, actually 

Adding some information to the OP, and . . .


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## xenocide (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea I ended up pre-ordering it.  Figure I can play for like 40-45 days before deciding if I want to actually sub.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

*Also, a reminder to anybody who pre-ordered, Early Character Creation is live!*


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

Soooooooo, its a frigging "pay to play" mmo???? 

No thanks, will just get Guild Wars 2


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, it is $15/mo. There are some deep discounts for pre-ordering and locking in time-based subscriptions, though. To each his own, I've already fallen in love. I swore I would never pay monthly for a game, but I'm eating my words.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes, it is $15/mo. There are some deep discounts for pre-ordering and locking in time-based subscriptions, though. To each his own, I've already fallen in love. I swore I would never pay monthly for a game, but I'm eating my words.



I said the same thing about WoW. It also helps keep the cheaters out.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 14, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I said the same thing about WoW. It also helps keep the cheaters out.



Something Guild Wars 1 had a massive problem with, and I expect Guild Wars 2 will as well.  I have no problem paying per month for a quality game.  I'd rather pay $15 a month then $60 once a month for new games to keep me interested.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

I may be looking for a guild to join, as a couple of my buddies that were going to make a new guild may not be buying TERA. Anybody looking for an Archer?


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 15, 2012)

shameless plug of the guild I'm in. If you want a hardcore guild, I suggest looking elsewhere, as this is a social guild:
http://www.tenaciousgamers.com/


----------



## xenocide (Apr 15, 2012)

What server are they rolling on?


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 15, 2012)

It's in the forums on the site, but Jagged Coast (PVP). We have an alliance set up with four other guilds, it's going to be a blast.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> shameless plug of the guild I'm in. If you want a hardcore guild, I suggest looking elsewhere, as this is a social guild:
> http://www.tenaciousgamers.com/



Thanks, I think I would prefer a more competitive guild, but if I don't find one I'll keep you guys in mind


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 15, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Thanks, I think I would prefer a more competitive guild, but if I don't find one I'll keep you guys in mind



Have you tried looking through the fuster cluck that is the TERA forums? I know there's a section for guild recruiting (it's how I found Tenacious). Good luck!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been trying to look through there, but I think their servers are getting smashed right now, and the 5-6 seconds that it's taking to load every page is making me rage


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahah I'm raging too!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## xenocide (Apr 15, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> It's in the forums on the site, but Jagged Coast (PVP). We have an alliance set up with four other guilds, it's going to be a blast.



I moved my early creation character to Jagged Coast.  I wanted a PvP server anyway so I figure why not.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

I went for Arachnia (PvE) to start, but I'm thinking I probably want a PvP server now, especially if I'm looking for something competitive. I think I was just bummed about not having my buds going for it like they were a week ago.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm debating if I want this. I gave up on wow again, got boring. 

The main thing thats bugging me is how the character models look too.. asian?


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 15, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm debating if I want this. I gave up on wow again, got boring.
> 
> The main thing thats bugging me is how the character models look too.. asian?



Who cares what any game looks like, its gameplay that matters. Its a tough choice between Secret World, Tera, and GW2 for me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I bought it, what PVP server is anyone on? Looking for a non casual guild.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

I just applied to Illuminus, a hardcore PvP-focused guild. I'm not sure if I can dedicate quite as much time as they might be looking for, but we'll see how my application goes.


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 15, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I just applied to Illuminus, a hardcore PvP-focused guild. I'm not sure if I can dedicate quite as much time as they might be looking for, but we'll see how my application goes.



Good luck!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got accepted into Illuminus last night. They seem to be a pretty good bunch of guys and gals, many with kTERA experience. Going to be a bit of a learning experience for me since they're so PvP focused, but it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2012)

*Also, SICK pants.*


----------



## Steven Tyler (Apr 16, 2012)

I approve these pants.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT it's Steven Tyler!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 16, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> HOLY SHIT it's Steven Tyler!



OMG! Im filled with such Swwwwwwweeeeeeeeeet Emmmmmooooooooooooootioooooonnn!


----------



## xenocide (Apr 17, 2012)

Well played TPU...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm downloaded and have a toon on Jagged Coast PVP anyone else there?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

Illuminus is rolling on Basilisk Crag (PvP).


----------



## xenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn, En Masse is rolling out tons of information in these last weeks and changing a lot of stuff.  I am less and less doubtful of the games lasting appeal now


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

They stayed quiet about changes from the closed beta tests for a while. I guess they were saving it as a big surprise right before Open Beta and release to excite pre-orders.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> They stayed quiet about changes from the closed beta tests for a while. I guess they were saving it as a big surprise right before Open Beta and release to excite pre-orders.



Not exactly a fantastic marketting strategy, but they are definitely flooding most MMO News sites, so it seems to be working well enough.  Massively has posted like 4-5 new posts about TERA a day, up from like 0.5-1.  A lot of people are now talking about it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

I submitted a support ticket for a bug yesterday, and got a response that they would have it fixed for launch after 13 minutes. These guys seem on top of it, and seem like they really listen to their players.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I submitted a support ticket for a bug yesterday, and got a response that they would have it fixed for launch after 13 minutes. These guys seem on top of it, and seem like they really listen to their players.



That's something I really appreciate in MMO's.  I love Rift for that reason.  It might not be the best game, but Trion tries their hardest to be the best company, and makes sure you don't feel alienated.  With SW:TOR, BioWare kind of just ignored the community, and responded exclusively to arbitrary forum topics while keeping completely silent on major issues.  I think that's the main thing people should copy from Blizzard\WoW--stay in touch with your userbase, and always have a presence.

I'm thinking by launch this game will be a lot better than it is even now.  Pretty excited.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 18, 2012)

Free?


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm downloaded and have a toon on Jagged Coast PVP anyone else there?



I am.



douglatins said:


> Free?



No, pay to play.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## xenocide (Apr 19, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/Capture-20120418-180027.jpg[/URL]



Quite a lot of changes.  Appears they added Dungeon Finder, Rift-esque events, and a ton of extras.  Should make for a fun launch


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2012)

Scatler said:


> Will these do? The less clothes you have the higher the armor rating is. :3



That's a mighty big _lance_ you've got there...


----------



## xenocide (Apr 22, 2012)

Got my Lancer up to level 12, liking the game so far, the combat is definitely the highlight.  I'm a big fan of how they incorporated combo's and such into the combat.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm maxed at level 32, and am currently farming gold gear from the SM instance, as well as stacking repeatable quests for the 38 level cap Head Start. Illuminus is starting off as a force to be reckoned with.

I also spent about 28/36 hours since the Open Beta started powerleveling. Time for me to take it easy.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 27, 2012)

So I've pre-ordered the collector's edition, I am pretty impressed so far with the game seems like the combat can go pretty deep as opposed to lock on targeting and waiting for casts. I am also digging being able to actually dodge attacks other than that the visuals are awesome animation and graphics wise. The character styles still have that anime vibe which isn't very original but its to be expected since it's following suite to Lineage and Aion but despite that some of the races look uniquely awesome.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 27, 2012)

I just downloaded tera was in closed betas and made prerelease character, and now i can play even I didnt upgrade to full game,so does it mean I will be able to play till actual release day?


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 27, 2012)

Shouldn't this game be titled "Meh"ra? ;P


----------



## Frizz (Apr 28, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Shouldn't this game be titled "Meh"ra? ;P



If that's the case then wow should be world of meh and gw should be called meh wars


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone else is playin on Allenmantheia PvE server?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 30, 2012)

Blargh at this maintenance . I was really enjoying my level 24 evasion tank!


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 30, 2012)

Does this game use more then one core? I just got done playing the open beta for gw2 and it runs off one core and makes me lag. I was wondering if tera uses more ethen just one core.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 1, 2012)

I'm lvl 9 and im already bored... seems like lvl 1-20 r a solo grind fest and thats a no go for me


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 1, 2012)

I am already 28 like game,bought CE upgrade.see u in game.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2012)

I'm at 43 at the moment, had to take a break from the grind to 60 for some real life stuff.

ShiBDiB, you need to get a group together. If you want real fun, go without a lancer on some of the BAM/Instance quests. Or solo a BAM 




catnipkiller said:


> Does this game use more then one core? I just got done playing the open beta for gw2 and it runs off one core and makes me lag. I was wondering if tera uses more ethen just one core.



It loads all 4 cores of my 2500K to about 40-60%, so it definitely utilized multiple cores.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 1, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm at 43 at the moment



how can u be at 43 if headstart was limited to lvl32 as i read somewhere.And as long i know its game hasnt come out yet officialy so,how come u be 43?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 1, 2012)

didnt it come out officially today?

the graphics look sweet. I am just curious about end game and if it will be enough to keep people around?


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 1, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm at 43 at the moment, had to take a break from the grind to 60 for some real life stuff.
> 
> ShiBDiB, you need to get a group together. If you want real fun, go without a lancer on some of the BAM/Instance quests. Or solo a BAM



I thought there werent any of those until 20? And it's making the first 20 levels into a serious grind.



Arciks said:


> how can u be at 43 if headstart was limited to lvl32 as i read somewhere.And as long i know its game hasnt come out yet officialy so,how come u be 43?



It released today


----------



## xenocide (May 2, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I thought there werent any of those until 20? And it's making the first 20 levels into a serious grind.



I know the Group Finder kicked on as available for me at around level 8 when I was playing, so I think you have access to stuff that early tbh.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 2, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I know the Group Finder kicked on as available for me at around level 8 when I was playing, so I think you have access to stuff that early tbh.



ya i can group search.. not that theirs any for a lvl 11 to join..

The lack of a "deadmines" lvl instance is bugging me.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2012)

Join a casual guild, then. You'll have lots of people to group with. And trust me, there's lots of fun content soon. Although, if you're seriously disliking what you're playing now, you may just not like that class. What class are you playing? What exactly do you dislike about it? The questing doesn't get a whole lot more interesting. It's the combat and PvP and Vanarch systems that truly make TERA great.

And to address the level issue, the NA version has had level cap fully unlocked since 3PM yesterday.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 2, 2012)

oh ok than  But we got release today,because yesterday I was able to play without buying full game,and today i cant log in. servers are down,so they doing maintanence to release full game looks like.


----------



## Frizz (May 2, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> ya i can group search.. not that theirs any for a lvl 11 to join..
> 
> The lack of a "deadmines" lvl instance is bugging me.



Wasn't deadmines a level 19 and up instance anyway?  It's fairly easy to reach level 20 as there are plenty of generous quests. I am 26 at the moment and only played one weekend day and 3 hours last night. It can be pretty fast paced.


----------



## xenocide (May 2, 2012)

random said:


> Wasn't deadmines a level 19 and up instance anyway?  It's fairly easy to reach level 20 as there are plenty of generous quests. I am 26 at the moment and only played one weekend day and 3 hours last night. It can be pretty fast paced.



I believe Deadmines was like 16-21, but you could technically enter the instance at like 10-12.  Low level instances are something you don't see a lot of in games these days.  I know Rift has a couple kicking around, and SWTOR handled Flashpoints very well having at least one every 5-8 levels.  It definitely doesn't take that long to get to 20 too, I was at I think level 12 after about 5 hours of play.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 2, 2012)

So looks like EU version is still not opened,because i cant connect to any server,there was a patch when i run today client but still same problem.and all servers populations are low.so I assume noone can get into it aswell.
----
Now I understood, they wont open servers till release datewhat is 3rd may.


----------



## ShogoXT (May 3, 2012)

Ive been looking forward to a action MMO for a long time but the fanservice was turning me away from the game as distasteful. Im looking at it again though and I keep hearing good things. Should I go for it?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2012)

Fanservice?


----------



## catnipkiller (May 4, 2012)

This game reminds me alot of perfect world international. It has the same feel when questing and the world pvp isent far off. I find thr lvl grinding to be dry and a repeat of the same thing over and over. I hope it gets better later on.


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2012)

Level 43 and still not bored of the game, having an awesome time btw. I remember with WoW I took a long break from the game after hitting 38 as it took too long to level, the leveling pace in this game goes well with the amount of time I can game after work .


----------



## Maelstrom (May 20, 2012)

Heh, I gave up this game. I just don't have the patience for MMORPGs anymore. Ah well.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 25, 2012)

If anyone wanna buy Tera with discount here is the code> 
Your 25% Off Discount Code: ux2apf4eo 
---
Hope it will work and isnt bind to my email adress or whatsoever.


----------



## KainXS (May 26, 2012)

so I can buy tera 60% off at amazon right now do you guys think its worth it, how do you like tera so far


----------



## Frizz (May 27, 2012)

KainXS said:


> so I can buy tera 60% off at amazon right now do you guys think its worth it, how do you like tera so far



If you were ever into Lineage, Aion, Ragnarok etc. then you'll be into this. It's pretty much the dream game for your usual asian mmo gamer.


----------



## Phusius (May 27, 2012)

I bought Tera today off Amazon too because of the price, $24.99 version, anyone here in a casual guild?  If so please PM me with your server and if you would be willing to be my friend in this game.  I am new to PC in general, this is my first big MMO, I love it so far, but I don't have any PC friends in real life.  So it kind of sucks, all these multiplayer games, and no one to enjoy the time with.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jun 15, 2012)

i wanted to get this game =p... cause of the fan service and characters look aesthetically pleasing. but then its b2p AND p2p =(... so it made me sad.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 21, 2012)

Get 25% off TERA with the code below:

234u2m6en






Enter the above promo code at checkout to redeem your discount.

Offer expires June 30 at 11:59 PM Pacific.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Free 1-week trial in my mail box...probably loading it up tonite or tomorrow to see...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 26, 2013)

On sale today at newegg.  Collector's edition is $49.99.


Anyone around still playing the game a year later?


----------



## catnipkiller (May 26, 2013)

im on server mt i have my own guild so pm me if ya want in!


----------



## KainXS (May 26, 2013)

I still have it install but don't really play it, is the guild active or what?


----------



## catnipkiller (May 26, 2013)

We have like 5-8 core members but my guild has new members but we gear our lvl 60s. Im a lvl 60 lancer with a 160 ilvl.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 27, 2013)

NO matter how good is mmo I just cant play it longer than week,i think i will quit mmos they are just not addictive anymore to me.


----------



## welly31 (Jun 1, 2013)

I still play Tera. Its really fun, probably the best MMO out right now. To the people that complain about the grindy quests, there are other ways to level. Grinding BAMS or AOE grinding is usaully faster with an EXP boost. Also EXP boosts can be bought for gold so dont give me that Cash shop crap. Tera does F2P right. Anything you can buy with real money, you can  buy on the broker (auction house).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 1, 2013)

Anything you can buy with real money said:
			
		

> And premium package aswell?Dont think so.


----------



## welly31 (Jun 1, 2013)

Arciks said:


> And premium package aswell?Dont think so.



anything you get with premium package can be bought on the broker. even the atlas (i think). The premium package is far from needed.

And paying for the premium package is the same as paying for Tera before it went F2P ...so its actually a better deal than it used to be. Now if you pay the monthly price you actually get more for your money. So my point remains that Tera does F2P right. Unless your post was just a attempt to prove that one quote wrong, I think I made my point.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 1, 2013)

Me and a few friends in owpvp.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 1, 2013)

This game going be P2P ?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 1, 2013)

Its free to play but it takes time to get your gear after lvl 60. You can dump money into it and speed things up but you cant buy your pvp gear with money.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 1, 2013)

Might have to give Tera another shot if it is F2P now, not a bad game just not good enough in my opinion to justify a subscription.


----------



## welly31 (Jun 2, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> Might have to give Tera another shot if it is F2P now, not a bad game just not good enough in my opinion to justify a subscription.



I never understood this line of thinking. A MMORPG requires significant time investment and if its good enough for you to want to play it, then your probably going to sink some time into it. If your going to play it alot, then why isnt it worth $15 a month? Thats less than one trip to the bar.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 2, 2013)

welly31 said:


> I never understood this line of thinking. A MMORPG requires significant time investment and if its good enough for you to want to play it, then your probably going to sink some time into it. If your going to play it alot, then why isnt it worth $15 a month? Thats less than one trip to the bar.



Well seeing as not everyone on this forum is old enough for a trip to the bar  besides that I for one am a full time student who already has enough other monthly expenses without an extra $15 a month for something like Tera.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess P2P mmos are slowly dying these days,because its absolutely clear that with microtransactions they can earn more.


----------



## Absolution (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets hope games move onto Free2Win models like Dota 2. 

World of tanks adopted it recently.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 4, 2013)

Have you seen this on steam? Price Gouging at its finest


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Lets hope games move onto Free2Win models like Dota 2.
> 
> World of tanks adopted it recently.



Only problem with F2P is if they sell items that you cannot find\earn and make things more unbalanced.



NinkobEi said:


> Have you seen this on steam? Price Gouging at its finest
> http://i.imgur.com/msHvnqP.png



Better wait till a crazy sale comes a long haa, then might still be a little pricy lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 4, 2013)

Downloading marvel must be interesting if D1,D2 makers are behind it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont know why but marvel heroes dont run when i choose character to start game it just quits,all the time.did change graphic options nothing helps


----------

